# Recommended Ride for Visitor to Cupertino?



## 331miles (May 9, 2008)

I did a quick scan of the last 3 weeks' posts and didn't see this question, so forgive me if this is a recurring theme...

I'm visiting Cupertino in 2 weeks, and will have all of July 2 to ride. I'm looking for 2 recommendations: best 50 mile loop, and best 25 mile loop. Grade is not a big deal, but I'd rather not do the climb of all climbs, unless the reward is worth it. Something with unique views, good roads, and the recommendation of fellow cyclists would be great.

Oh yeah -- most likely departure point will be The Cypress Hotel on S. de Anza Blvd. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE, NOCAL CREW. Stop by the Texas forum anytime you'd like!


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Lots of options from where you'll be staying. My basic advise is to go west on Stevens Creek Blvd and go either north or south on Foothill Blvd. Either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, just head north on Foothill and you'll have access to any of the classic Peninsula loops. This one would probably suit you needs. Foothill turns into Junipero Serra. And don't be alarmed by the "Expressway" associated with Foothill. It's got great, wide bike lanes, speed limits 35 mph (?), and is a major north/south bicycling artery.

http://www.paloaltobicycles.com/loop_map.html


----------



## gearbolt (Dec 6, 2004)

*You have lots of choices.*

You have lots of choices. For climbing, Bohlman, HW9, and Montebello are nearby. The foothill is close too. Along the way, you can choose to climb Page Mill and Old La Honda.
Just pick your combo.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Montebello is a real fun one, as would be taking Moody up to Pagemill to 35 and down 9.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Ditto*



Dr_John said:


> Yes, just head north on Foothill and you'll have access to any of the classic Peninsula loops. This one would probably suit you needs. Foothill turns into Junipero Serra. And don't be alarmed by the "Expressway" associated with Foothill. It's got great, wide bike lanes, speed limits 35 mph (?), and is a major north/south bicycling artery.
> 
> http://www.paloaltobicycles.com/loop_map.html


I house sat for my son and daughter-in-law a few years ago. They lived off Lawrence Exp Way and Blaney. Just work your way over to Foothill Expressway. It's a major cycling artery as mentioned above. From there you can go on. I had a blast. Also try Montebello Rd off Stevens Canyon.


----------



## 331miles (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I'm meeting up with a local contact, and we're going to do exactly what most of you are recommending -- head over to Foothill Expressway, then ride a route that he knows. He tells me the smoke cleared a little yesterday, which was my biggest recent worry...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The air quality is looking great all this week throughout the Bay Area. Of course that can change. If you're concerned visit the site:

http://www.sparetheair.org/about/five_day.htm

And if you're at all sensitive, definitely don't ride if the air quality is listed as unhealthful.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Here's a nice loop:
north on Foothill Expy
left on Page Mill Road (long scenic climb after the freeway)
left on Skyline (nice views)
left on Hwy 9 (fast descent)
left on Pierce Road
left on Mt. Eden Road back to Cupertino

If you have more time, turn right on Skyline instead of left and do the La Honda/Alpine Loop, then continue as above.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Montebello is a real fun one, as would be taking Moody up to Pagemill to 35 and down 9.


If you don't mind a little dirt, you can take Montebello over to Page Mill for a really beautiful route.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

johnny99 said:


> If you don't mind a little dirt, you can take Montebello over to Page Mill for a really beautiful route.


It’s called a _fire access trail_, starts up there where the communication towers are, and ends somewhere down where Rollercoaster Hill™ drops down on Page Mill Road.


----------



## 331miles (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice and suggested routes. My local contact had a route planned -- Foothills South from Stevens Creek, then 'Redwood Gulch' up to Skyline Blvd, North on Skyline then down Page Mill. I may have missed some minor turns connections, but that's the basic jist of it.

It was an amazing ride! Frankly, the steepest climbs were more than my flatland Texas training could support. I do a lot of miles, interval training, and runs, but there are just no hills down here to train on. So I struggled, with frequent rests. But I still had a great time, and a great ride overall. The views were absolutely stunning, as was the weather!

Detailed trip report and photos are over at www.331miles.blogspot.com.

Thanks again, and if you're ever down Texas way, look me up! :cornut:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, very nice ride. I need to do that one again soon. Nice photo op by Bateh Bros. liquors (across the street from the gas station parking lot where your picture was taken) (Bateh always have a very nice selection of local reds on sale, including Pichetti).


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Redwood Gulch = fun

fyi - there is water at the fire station on Skyline, just north of Hwy 9.


----------

